# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS WL600G

## revenant247

Μετά από ένα USR9101a που για καλή τυχη μετά από 1 εβδομάδα το επέστρεψα, πήρα ως αντικαταστάτη το ASUS WL600G All-in-1 Wireless ADSL2/2 + Home Gateway.

Εδώ και ένα μήνα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος καθώς δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις (τις 
έχω ξεχάσει σε αντίθεση με το USR που μου έσπασε τα νεύρα).

Το καλό είναι ότι εκτός από wireless και 4 LAN ports ενσωματωνει και 2 usb θύρες για τη σύνδεση κάποιου εκτυπωτή ή εξωτερικού σκληρού (ftp server).

Το μενού είναι εύκολο και δεν δυσκολεύει. Ενώ πειέχει πολύ καλή τεκμηρίωση (το πλήρες manual ειναι σε PDF). το μονο που δεν ξέρω είναι (παρότι λέει ότι υποστηρίζει) Αν ενεργοποιείται απανεργοποιείται το QoS.

Όλο το πακέτο έρχεται στην καλύτερη τιμή της αγοράς για κάτι τέτοιο σε σχέση με άλλα.

Αναλυτικότερα::

*LAN Ports*
Support:
Both Ethernet and 802.3 with Max.Bit Rate 10/100Mbps with Auto cross-over function (MDI-X), 4 port switch

Connector:
4 x RJ45 for 10/100 BaseT

*Antenna*

Support:
2 (One internal Inverted-F PCB antenna and one external dipole antenna)

Connector:
Reverse-SMA antenna connector

*USB Interface*

Support:
USB 2.0 host

Connector:
USB type A

*Features*

ADSL Transceiver Port:
Support:
G.994
G.992.1 (G.;ite), supporting Annex A and C
ANSI T1.413
G.992.2(ADSL)
G.992.3(ADSL2)
G.992.4
G.992.5(ADSL2+)

Connector:
RJ11 Phone jack

*EZ Setup button*

Push for 5 seconds to enter easy setup mode

*Reset Button*

Push for 5 seconds to restore factory setting

*Management*

Web-based manager
UPnP Internet Gateway Device
QoS bandwidth management

*Firewall*

NAT and SPI
Can built extra one firewall to protect Internet traffic and another one for wireless

*DC Adapter*

AC Input: 100V ~ 240V(50~60HZ);
DC Output: 12V with max. 1.25 A current

*Emission*

ETS; CE Mark; FCC Part 15

*Operating Frequency*

2.4 ~ 2.5 GHz

*Spreading*

Direct Sequence Spread Spectrum

*Modulation*

OFDM, CCK, DQPSK, DBPSK

*Data Rate*

802.11g: 6, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54Mbps
802.11b: 1, 2, 5.5, 11Mbps

*Operation Channel*

11 for N.America, 14 Japan, 13 Europe(ETSI)
3 (non-overlapping)

*Output Power*

Indoor 130ft (40m), outdoor (LOS, Light-Of-Sight) 2000ft (600m) at 11Mbps
Indoor 80ft (25m), outdoor (LOS, Light-Of-Sight) 500ft (150m) at 54Mbps
The range may vary by different environment
18~19 dBm (at normal temp. range)

*Receiver Sensitity*

-70 ~ -71dBm @ 54Mbps, -88 ~ -89dBm @ 11Mbps, -95 ~ -96dBm @ 1Mbps

*Encryption*

64/128-bit WEP
TKIP, AES, WPA, WPA-PSK, WPA2
MAC address, 802.1x

*USB Applications*

Printer Server , FTP Server

----------


## gkimonas

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια.  :One thumb up:  και καλώς ήλθες στο forum.

Βέβαια θα μπορούσες να γράψεις, τουλάχιστον μελλοντικά κάποια βασικά για το συγκεκριμένο modem-router, πχ nat-rules κλπ

Anyway!  :One thumb up:

----------


## revenant247

Thanks απλα ειμαι αρκετα αρχαριος σε αυτά. μεχρι στιγμής το μονο ΝΑΤ rule που έχω είναι η θυρα του utorrent
Δεν έχω προσεξει να μου μπλοκάρει κατι άλλο.

----------


## gkimonas

Don't worry, καλά να είσαι και κάποια στιγμή θα τα παρουσιάσεις όλα όπως πρέπει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## revenant247

αλήθεια πως μπορώ και εγώ να βάλω περιεχόμενα ωστε να τα χωρίσω σε θεματικές ενοτητες

----------


## gkimonas

> αλήθεια πως μπορώ και εγώ να βάλω περιεχόμενα ωστε να τα χωρίσω σε θεματικές ενοτητες



Είναι πολύ εύκολο, απευθύνσου σε κάποιον administrator, ή πήγαινε στο section του adslgr και θέσε το ερώτημα σου εκεί. :One thumb up:

----------


## JoeBar

Και μερικές φωτό θα ήταν καλό να μπουν.

----------


## stratos2004

Εγω παντως ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να serfαρω με ενα WL-600G που ηρθε σημερα στα χερια μου...... Βαζω Username - Password ......PPPoE κτλ κτλ ......αλλα κατι γινεται ....Αφου δειχνουν ολα ΟΚ ( εχει παρει δηλαδη μεχρι και IP ) δεν μπορω να σερφαρω ουτε στο Google χεχεχε λες και καποιο firewall το εμποδιζει..... :Sad:  Εχει κανενας σας κατι αναλογο?????

----------


## gkimonas

> Εγω παντως ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να serfαρω με ενα WL-600G που ηρθε σημερα στα χερια μου...... Βαζω Username - Password ......PPPoE κτλ κτλ ......αλλα κατι γινεται ....Αφου δειχνουν ολα ΟΚ ( εχει παρει δηλαδη μεχρι και IP ) δεν μπορω να σερφαρω ουτε στο Google χεχεχε λες και καποιο firewall το εμποδιζει..... Εχει κανενας σας κατι αναλογο?????


Μήπως παίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους DNS servers;

Μήπως θέλει να του ορίσεις εσύ στο configuration γιατί δεν τους παίρνει αυτόματα;

----------


## stratos2004

> Μήπως παίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τους DNS servers;
> 
> Μήπως θέλει να του ορίσεις εσύ στο configuration γιατί δεν τους παίρνει αυτόματα;


Κι'ομως αυτο ηταν ......Επρεπε να ορισο εγω τους DNS της Forth..... :Very Happy:

----------


## gkimonas

> Κι'ομως αυτο ηταν ......Επρεπε να ορισο εγω τους DNS της Forth.....


Μερικά ρουτεράκια το έχουν αυτό, τα σοβαρά ρούτερ έτσι πρέπει να είναι, και όχι με επιλογή obtain automatically. :Thumb down: 

Anyway,  :One thumb up:

----------


## neonknight26

Καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι νεος χρηστης του site και γενικοτερα του ιντερνετ.Ψαχνοντας λοιπον στα forum για πληροφοριες ειδα το συγκεκριμενο topic και θα ηθελα να σας αναφερω 1 προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω.
Πριν λιγο καιρο εκανα 1 adsl συνδεση απο το conn-x.Επειδη το τηλ. απο το pc ειναι σε αποσταση μεταξυ τους αγορασα το συγκεκριμενο modem.Εφτιαξα ολες τις παραμετρους και εχω κανονικα adsl και ιντερνετ,το προβλημα ομως ερχεται μετα.Ενω το adsl link ειναι μονιμα αναμενο σε πρασινο χρωμα,το διπλανο λαμπακι που γραφει ΙΡ απο πρασινο που ειναι καθε 1 - 2 ωρες αλλαζει σε κοκκινο.Το manual το αναφερει ως adsl link is down.Πηρα τους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ για βοηθεια και μου ειπαν οτι φταιει το ασυρματο τηλεφωνο που ειχα.Ενω ομως αλλαξα τηλεφωνο το προβλημα παραμενει.Δυστυχως το site της asus δεν αναφερει τιποτα γι'αυτο.Αν καποιος γνωριζει καποια λυση θα το εκτιμουσα να την αναφερει εδω.

Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας.....

----------


## angelo72

Μπορεί κάποιος για μας τους αρχάριους να μας δώσει έναν οδηγό εγκατάστασης σε windows Xp ?
Έχω DSL Forthnet και δεν ξέρω πως θα περάσω τις ρυθμίσεις για να έχω internet

----------


## neonknight26

Φιλε angelo επειδη αυτο το modem το κανει ανω κατω ισως μπορω να σε βοηθησω.Μολις το συνδεσεις γραψε στον explorer την διευθυνση 192.168.1.1 ,θα μπεις στο κεντρικο μενου,απο εκει επελεξε quick setup,στην 1η σελιδα βαλε not list και στα 2 και 8/35.Στη 2η επελεξε ΡΡΡοΑ και VC/MUX,στην επομενη βαλε username-password και 1492 στο τελευταιο.Η επομενη σελιδα ειναι σε περιπτωση που το ασυρματο δικτυο.Στο τελος κανε save/reboot και λογικα εισαι ok.

----------


## angelo72

Βοηθησε με λιγο....το 1492 που λες σε ποια κατηγορια ειναι;
Επισης μου γραφει κατω δεξια στη μπαρα οτι το local area connection has no connectivity.
Πρεπει να κανω και εκει καποια ρυθμιση;
Μου φαινεται μετα την ταλαιπωρια του crypto f200 υπαρχει και συνεχεια.....

----------


## neonknight26

Η πρωτη σελιδα γραφει PVC settings εκει βαζεις not list και στα 2.Η δευτερη γραφει connection type ΡΡΡοΑ και VC/MUX,στη συνεχεια κατω απο το username και το password γραφει pppMtu εκει βαζεις 1492 εκτος και αν το εχει ηδη.Τωρα αυτο για το local area connection δεν το ξερω αλλα κοιταξε το λαμπακι του adsl αν ειναι μονιμα αναμενο η' αν αναβοσβηνει.αν αναβοσβηνει εχει προβλημα η γραμμη σου.Εγω παντως αυτες τις ρυθμισεις εκανα και δουλευει 1 χαρα εκτος απο το προβλημα που αναφερω πιο πανω

........Auto merged post: neonknight26 πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κατω απο το username και το password εχει αλλα 2 κουτακια, στο τελευταιο γραφει pppMtu, εκει γραφεις 1492 εκτος και αν το εχει ηδη απο πριν.Αυτο για το local area connection δεν το ξερω γιατι δεν το εχω συναντησει πουθενα αλλα μηπως ειναι προβλημα τις γραμμης?Κοιτα το λαμπακι του adsl αν αναβει στθερα η' αναβοσβηνει.Αν αναβοσβηνει φταιει η γραμμη.Τωρα ψαχτο και μονος σου περισσοτερο και αν βρεις και καμια αλλη ρυθμιση μην διστασεις να ενημερωσεις....Ταλαιπωρια δεν λες τιποτα!!!

----------


## angelo72

Λοιπον οι ρυθμισεις περαστηκαν....ολα οκ.
Αλλα απο ιντερνετ.....γιοκ
Μηπως πρεπει να ρυθμισω κατι στη καρτα ethernet ?
Αυτα που γραφουν στην forthnet ?
δες : http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup....aspx?p=198709

----------


## vikent

Γεια σας παιδιά,

εκανα εγκατάσταση του ASUS wl600g.......................................
Πως μπαινω στο Internet?????
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα εικονίδιο όπως το ADSLControl του F200
Πατάω το εικονίδιο του Explorel αλλα τίποτα 
Τι κανω μετά την εγκατάσταση??????

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## angelo72

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Υπάρχει κάποιος να μου πει τι παίζει με τους DNS της Forthnet γιατί έχω καθημερινά διακοπή σύνδεσης ?
Τη μια ανάβει κόκκινο λαμπάκι στο ADSL και την άλλη στο λαμπάκι IP.
Προς το παρόν είμαι έτσι : http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3426/97943448jj2.jpg

----------


## nnn

Οι Dns δεν ευθύνονται για την διακοπή.

----------


## T.R.S.

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας. Πρόσφατα αγόρασα το WL 600g. Αφού ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες που βρήκα στο forum,κατάφερα να συνδεθώ (Bless you all,θα το πετούσα από το παράθυρο). Έχω όμως ακόμα μερικά εκνευριστικά προβλήματα. Α ) Συνδέεται σε όλες τις σελίδες κανονικά εκτός από το Hotmail, όπου λέει ότι μπαίνει, γράφει τη διέυθυνση πάνω,μου λέει done κατω αριστερά αλλα η σελίδα μένει κενή/άσπρη.Με ένα παλιό router που έχω (Fritzbox) μπαίνει κανονικά.  Β) O σταθερός υπολογιστής που έχω συνδέεται. Ενα laptop που έχω δείχνει ότι συνδέεται με το Lan ή με το wireless αλλά από ίντερνετ ... γιοκ! Το περίεργο στο laptop είναι εξής: Με το Fritzbox το Laptop συνδέεται μια χαρά,internet όλα καλα,αλλά με το asus συνδέεται μόνο τοπικά,αλλά ο browser δε μου βγάζει τίποτα.Τέλος, ενώ το laptop δε συνδέεται μέσω wireless με το Asus, κατάφερα να συνδεθώ με ένα γραφείο που βρίσκεται στη περιοχή και έχει το δίκτυό του ξεκλείδωτο. Να σημειώσω ότι κανένα από τα 2 pc δεν έχει firewall. Κάθε βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη!!!

----------


## angelo72

Έλυσα πολλά προβλήματα με update στο firmware, για όσους ταλαιπωρούνται ακόμα  :Wink:

----------


## alx

καλημέρα,
 Απευθύνομαι σε σας για να μου λύσετε το πρόβλημα με τα disc.
δεν καταφέρνει να μείνει up για πάνω από 15 λεπτά.Μόνο το βραδυ σπάει το φράγμα των 15 λεπτών up.

 Δοκίμασα και άλλο firmware αλλα τίποτα.

 Κάθε φορά που αποσυνδέεται χρειάζεται Reboot για να συνδεθεί και πάλι.

 Προς το παρόν το έχω βγάλει και δουλεύω μια μάπα που δεν κάνει disc μέχρι να πάρω μια απάντηση από εδώ και από της Asus.

 Αλλιώς θα το επιστρέψω και θα πάρω (τι) ?

----------


## RBS

> καλημέρα,
>  Απευθύνομαι σε σας για να μου λύσετε το πρόβλημα με τα disc.
> δεν καταφέρνει να μείνει up για πάνω από 15 λεπτά.Μόνο το βραδυ σπάει το φράγμα των 15 λεπτών up.
> 
>  Δοκίμασα και άλλο firmware αλλα τίποτα.
> 
>  Κάθε φορά που αποσυνδέεται χρειάζεται Reboot για να συνδεθεί και πάλι.
> 
>  Προς το παρόν το έχω βγάλει και δουλεύω μια μάπα που δεν κάνει disc μέχρι να πάρω μια απάντηση από εδώ και από της Asus.
> ...


ΨΑΞΕ ΣΤΟ GOOGLE ΓΙΑ fimware του Nars...θα δοσω το link οταν θα ειμαι home...και disc. ΤΕΛΟΣ......
 :Worthy:

----------


## RBS

http://www.forumclix.net/download/WL600g_1028A_NARS.zip  :One thumb up:  για PSTN

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## alx

> http://www.forumclix.net/download/WL600g_1028A_NARS.zip  για PSTN



θα το δοκιμάσω τώρα που 8α πάω σπίτι.έχω ένα άγχος να σου πω την αλήθεια για το τι μπορεί να προκύψει.
πάντος χαρηκα!!!!!!
γιατί εάν φτιάξει θα έχω το Μαξ της γραμμής μου γυρο στα 14!
φαντάζομαι πως αν δεν δουλέψει το γυρνάω στο παλιό του χςρίς πρόβλημα.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σοου φαρ! :Clap:

----------


## augustius

Επειδή έχω δει πολλά σκόρπια posts σχετικά με το DMT-tool και τον συγκεκριμένο router αποφάσισα να στείλω αυτό το post (πιστεύω ότι είμαι στο σωστό thread).

Η συμβατή έκδοση του DMT-tool με το ASUS WL-600G είναι το 8.07. Πριν το χρησιμοποιήσετε ελέγξε αν η telnet πρόσβαση είναι ανοιχτή (απλά δοκιμάστε να πατήσετε "telnet 192.168.1.1" στο command prompt και αν εμφανίσει "Login:" είναι ανοιχτό). 
Συγκεκριμένα στο firmware 1.0.2.8 (από ότι έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα forum) είναι ανοιχτό, ενώ στο 1.0.3.3 το έχουν κλείσει.

Για όσους είναι κλειδωμένη η πρόσβαση στον router μέσω telnet ακολουθήστε τα παρακάτω βήματα:

1) Από την web-διαχείριση του router κάντε backup τα settings.
2) Ανοίξτε το αρχείο του backup με το notepad και αναζητήστε το σημείο που γράφει:

telnet="disable" 

και αντικαταστήστε το με 

telnet="lan" (μαζί με τα εισαγωγικά)

3) Αποθηκεύστε το αρχείο με άλλο όνομα και χρησιμοποιήστε το για να ανακτήσετε τις ρυθμίσεις στον router
4) Μετά την επανεκίνηση του router αν τα κάνετε όλα σωστά θα λειτουργεί το telnet και κατ'επέκταση το dmt-tool

Προσοχή: αν δεν είστε σίγουροι ότι ξέρετε τι κάνετε μην επιχειρήσετε να το δοκιμάσετε.

Σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι λάθος και δεν έχετε πρόσβαση στον router με ένα απλό hardware-reset θα είναι πάλι λειτουργικός και μπορείτε να επαναφέρετε τις ρυθμίσεις σας χρησιμοποιώντας το original backup.

----------


## kwstas

Γεια σας 
Δεν μπορω κανω update to firmware apo 1.0.2.8 σε 1.0.3.3  μου γραφει 
The path of upload file is not correct!
ενω είναι η σωστή διαδρομη .

ευχαριστώ

----------


## augustius

> Γεια σας 
> Δεν μπορω κανω update to firmware apo 1.0.2.8 σε 1.0.3.3  μου γραφει 
> The path of upload file is not correct!
> ενω είναι η σωστή διαδρομη .
> 
> ευχαριστώ


Από το μήνυμα κρίνω ότι προσπαθείς να το κάνεις μέσω Mozilla . Για κάποιο λόγο (δεν το έχω ψάξει γιατί) δεν αναγνωρίζει την διαδρομή του αρχείου. Δοκίμασε με τον Internet Explorer και λογικά θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Προφέσσορας_Χάος

τα asus αν δεν κάνω λάθος ερχονται και με braoadcom chipaki που έχουν και τα speetouch Κάτι που τα καθιστά αρκετά σταθερά στις "κακές" γραμμές..που απο τέτοιες η ελλάδα σφίζει...

----------


## vampyre

Λίγη βοήθεια βρε παιδιά.

Το πήρα σήμερα το εν λόγω router και δεν μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω με τίποτα.

Ανάβει πράσινη η DSL , πράσινη η IP ,Internet ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δε βλέπει.

Εχω Conn-X 

Εχω βάλει : PPoE , passwords , κανονικά όλα. (Νομίζω). 

Παίρνω στατιστικά από το router :
Broad ID:  	WL-600g
Software Version: 	1.0.2.8.A

This information reflects the current status of your DSL connection.

Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps): 	914
Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps): 	7822
LAN IP Address: 	192.168.1.1
Default Gateway: 	62.103.129.38
Primary DNS Server: 	195.170.0.1
Secondary DNS Server: 	 

ΑΛΛΑ με τίποτα Internet. 

HELP !  :Sad: 

*Παρακαλείται αν κάποιος το έχει με Conn-X να βοηθήσει. Θενξ.*

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*

Βρήκα τη λύση στο φόρουμ της Asus. 


1. Εκανα firmware update στο firmware WL600g_1.0.3.3.A.trx (Πιστεύω άσχετο με το πρόβλημα).
2. Στο φόρουμ γράφει η Asus επίσημα ότι πρέπει να περνάμε τους DNS servers χειροκίνητα στο PC για να δουλέψει.
Παράδειγμα :


Μετά από αυτό δούλεψε μια χαρά.  :Smile:

----------


## Skyhigh

> Λίγη βοήθεια βρε παιδιά.
> 
> Το πήρα σήμερα το εν λόγω router και δεν μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω με τίποτα.
> 
> Ανάβει πράσινη η DSL , πράσινη η IP ,Internet ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δε βλέπει.
> 
> Εχω Conn-X 
> 
> Εχω βάλει : PPoE , passwords , κανονικά όλα. (Νομίζω). 
> ...


Ποιο είναι το Site για το Forum της Asus???

----------


## ki8aras

Καλησπέρα.Μόλις αγόρασα το ασύρματο ρουτεράκι αλλά σαν άσχετος με το wifi θα θελα να ρωτήσω το εξής,υπάρχει η δυνατότητα συνδέοντας ενσύρματα το ρούτερ με το pc μου να βρώ συσκευές σ άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα;;;Κάτι σαν το search wireless network που έχουν οι υπολογιστές με κάρτα wifi.Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vampyre

> Ποιο είναι το Site για το Forum της Asus???



Καλησπέρα.
Θα μπεις εδώ http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=en-us
Αριστερά που λέει : "Input model to search" θα γράψεις WL-600g
από κάτω θα επιλέξεις "ALL" και θα πατήσεις το κουμπί από κάτω που λέει "Search Info".
Αυτό είναι για τα downloads.

Το φόρουμ της ASUS είναι :
http://vip.asus.com/forum/default.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Φιλικά.

----------


## mchrisober

> Καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι νεος χρηστης του site και γενικοτερα του ιντερνετ.Ψαχνοντας λοιπον στα forum για πληροφοριες ειδα το συγκεκριμενο topic και θα ηθελα να σας αναφερω 1 προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω.
> Πριν λιγο καιρο εκανα 1 adsl συνδεση απο το conn-x.Επειδη το τηλ. απο το pc ειναι σε αποσταση μεταξυ τους αγορασα το συγκεκριμενο modem.Εφτιαξα ολες τις παραμετρους και εχω κανονικα adsl και ιντερνετ,το προβλημα ομως ερχεται μετα.Ενω το adsl link ειναι μονιμα αναμενο σε πρασινο χρωμα,το διπλανο λαμπακι που γραφει ΙΡ απο πρασινο που ειναι καθε 1 - 2 ωρες αλλαζει σε κοκκινο.Το manual το αναφερει ως adsl link is down.Πηρα τους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ για βοηθεια και μου ειπαν οτι φταιει το ασυρματο τηλεφωνο που ειχα.Ενω ομως αλλαξα τηλεφωνο το προβλημα παραμενει.Δυστυχως το site της asus δεν αναφερει τιποτα γι'αυτο.Αν καποιος γνωριζει καποια λυση θα το εκτιμουσα να την αναφερει εδω.
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας.....


Παιδια σαν νεος και εγω στο φορουμ εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα. Ας μπορεσει να δωσει καποιος μια λυση.

----------


## RBS

> Παιδια σαν νεος και εγω στο φορουμ εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα. Ας μπορεσει να δωσει καποιος μια λυση.



Ψαξε στα ποστ για το firmware του NARS :One thumb up: .....1 page back.... :Wink:

----------


## KARAVIOT

Μετά από 2 βδομάδες κατάφερα να κάνω το asus 600g να δουλέψει. 

Αυτο που έπρεπε να κάνω ήταν PPPoE /LLC και οι σωστοί αριθμοί των VPI, VCI. 
Και όμως ενώ τελικά κατάφερα να μπω στο inernet μου ανοίγει μονο την σελίδα του google και τιποτα αλλο (κάνει και αναζήτηση τρομάρα του....).  Για όλες τις άλλες ιστοσελίδες μου λέει page not found or dns error. 

Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ?

----------


## user024

Έβαλες τους προεπιλεγμένους DNS servers του παροχέα σου στα advanced settings του router;
Δοκίμασες να τα προσθέσεις και στις ιδιότητες (properties) της σύνδεσής σου*;
(Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) στις θέσεις:
Prefered DNS server & Alternate DNS server;
Αν πας και στο advanced... menu,μπορείς να προσθέσεις (δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνει τίποτα) και τη διεύθυνση του ρούτερ σαν τρίτη (192.168.1.1 ή ό,τι άλλο την έχεις βάλει εσύ, αν την έχεις αλλάξει).
Δοκίμασε αυτά πρώτα.

*Αναφέρομαι στις ρυθμίσεις του υπολογιστή εδώ, και όχι στου ρούτερ.

----------


## SiliconManC

για να πέρνει αυτόματα τους dns, εαν θυμάμαι καλά στο WL500W τουλάχιστον, πας IP CONFIG-> WAN & LAN -> Idle Disconnect Time in seconds(option): -> *0*


Για το πρόβλημα που έχετε κάποιοι με το Internet δοκιμάστε να απενεργοποιήσετε στο firewall το *LAN to WAN Filter* (Internet Firewall->WAN & LAN Filter->Νο) με apply->save and restart.
Εαν δείτε ότι δεν γίνεται τίποτα με το Internet δοκιμάστε να κλείσετε τελείως το firewall με apply->save and restart.

........Auto merged post: SiliconManC πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τα asus αν δεν κάνω λάθος ερχονται και με braoadcom chipaki που έχουν και τα speetouch Κάτι που τα καθιστά αρκετά σταθερά στις "κακές" γραμμές..που απο τέτοιες η ελλάδα σφίζει...




Off Topic




δεν ξέρω για τα modem/router της asus αλλά τα περισσότερα router έρχονται με broadcom και μπορούν να φορέσουν πάρα πολλά custom firmwares πχ dd-wrt, openwrt, x-wrt, tomato (δεν δουλεύουν οι usb προν το παρόν ), oleg (firmware βασισμένο στο open-source firmware της asus). βλέπε μερικά specs http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php...d_Devices#Asus



........Auto merged post: SiliconManC πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γεια σας 
> Δεν μπορω κανω update to firmware apo 1.0.2.8 σε 1.0.3.3  μου γραφει 
> The path of upload file is not correct!
> ενω είναι η σωστή διαδρομη .
> 
> ευχαριστώ


Δοκίμασε με hard-reset και το Firmware Restoration Utility της asus (http://support.asus.com/download/dow...&model=WL-600g)

Βγάζεις το πακ από το asus. Τρέχεις το Firmware Restoration Utility. Βάζεις το firmware που θες να φλασάρεις αλλά δεν πατάς upload. Απενεργοποιήσεις το dchp της κάρτας δικτύου σου και βάλε 192.168.1.2 για τον υπολογιστή σου, 255.255.255.0 subnet, default gateway 192.168.1.1, prefered dns server 192.168.1.1. *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* μην χρησιμοποιήσεις wlan για να φλασάρεις firmware. Πάρε ένα καπάκι από ένα στυλό και πίεσε το κουμπί reset στο πίσω μέρος του asus. Κράτα το πατημένο και ταυτόχρονα βάλε το πακ. Θα παρατηρείσεις ότι το led (ΟΝ/ΟFF) θα αρχίσει να αναβοσβήνει. Μόλις το δεις αυτό πάτα upload στο Firmware Restoration Utility. Περίμενε 6-10 λεπτά. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να κάνει reset από μόνο του το asus.
Αυτό ήταν.

----------


## Dias

> Γεια σας 
> Δεν μπορω κανω update to firmware apo 1.0.2.8 σε 1.0.3.3  μου γραφει 
> The path of upload file is not correct!
> ενω είναι η σωστή διαδρομη .
> 
> ευχαριστώ



Το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω με τον mozilla. Με τον internet explorer μου δουλεψε αμεσως.

----------


## pa_nick

Παιδιά εγώ έλυσα το πρόβλημα με το Ιντερνετ στο PC βάζοντας χειροκίνητα τα ΙP και δουλεύει άψογα αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω πρόσβαση στο Ιντερνετ σε συσκευές που συνδέω μέσο WLAN. Έχω κάνει update στο τελευταίο firmware.

----------


## vampyre

Σε όλες τις συσκευές πρέπει να βάζεις χειροκίνητα τα DNS.
Για Ote-Connex : 
Preffered DNS : 195.170.0.1 
Alternative : 195.170.2.2

Το αναφέρω σε προηγούμενο ποστ : http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=31

----------


## pa_nick

Δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς να περάσω τέτοια ΙP χειροκίνητα ούτε στο Wii μου, ούτε στο ΧΒΟΧ ούτε στο ΗΤC μου για αυτό πάω να σκάσω. Σε αντίθεση με το modem που είναι στο πατρικό μου όπου δεν χρειάστηκε να κανω τπτ όλα δούλευαν τέλεια με το WLAN του router.

*Τελικά βρήκα και πέρασα και στις συσκευές αυτές χειροκίνητα τις IP.όλα δουλεύουν άψογα.*

----------


## vampyre

Ημουν έτοιμος να σου πω , πως γίνεται στο 360 που ξέρω γιατί το έχω και εγώ.

Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## ki8aras

Μέχρι στιγμής χρειάστηκα να βάλω DNS μόνο στις ενσύρματες συνδέσεις.Σε ασύρματες ποτέ!(και πέρνουν 2 pc+1 γείτονας).Οπότε μου φαίνεται λίγο παράξενο...

----------


## virginkiller

Από σήμα πως πάει; Έχω το Linksys WAG200G τώρα και εκτός τα κλασσικά προβλήματα έχει και ασθενές σήμα.Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω αυτό το router μπας και βρω την υγειά μου.

----------


## Tem

> Από το μήνυμα κρίνω ότι προσπαθείς να το κάνεις μέσω Mozilla . Για κάποιο λόγο (δεν το έχω ψάξει γιατί) δεν αναγνωρίζει την διαδρομή του αρχείου. Δοκίμασε με τον Internet Explorer και λογικά θα δουλέψει.


και με  Internet Explorer το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια λύση ?

----------


## Tem

> και με  Internet Explorer το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια λύση ?


βρέθηκε τελικά λύση :Smile:

----------


## Dias

Δεν μας λες και μας ποια ειναι η λυση?

----------


## n_olympios

Γεια σας κι από εμένα, Χριστός ανέστη, χρόνια πολλά. Ακολουθεί μεγάλη δημοσίευση (η εισαγωγή στο spoiler):


*Spoiler:*




			Ηλπιζα να μη χρειαστεί ποτέ να εγγραφώ στο forum λόγω προβλήματος, να όμως που προέκυψε.

Είμαι κάτοχος γραμμής Conn-X 1024/256 εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό (από το 2006 που ήταν OnDSL). Πρόσφατα το Sagem F@st 1500WG που χρησιμοποιούσα κάηκε από κεραυνό (!) και μαζί με αυτό η μία από τις δύο κάρτες δικτύου της μητρικής μου (ευτυχώς σταμάτησε εκεί). 

Επέλεξα ως αντικαταστάτη το WL-600G κι έκτοτε άρχισαν τα προβλήματα. Αφού έφτιαξα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις όπως (νομίζω πως) έπρεπε, ακολουθώντας τόσο τις οδηγίες της Otenet όσο και του παρόντος θέματος, τελικά έχω 2 προβλήματα, το πρώτο από την αρχή, το δεύτερο προέκυψε μόλις χθες:




α) μία με δύο φορές την ημέρα, το Asus χάνει το authentication με την Otenet και η ένδειξη IP γίνεται κόκκινη. Αυτό διορθώνεται μόνο με επανεκκίνηση του router (και όχι πάντα με την πρώτη).

β) Στο router συνδέω ένα pc μέσω καλωδίου και 3 ασύρματα (2 laptops κι ένα άλλο pc). Από χθες, μπορεί να συνδεθεί μόνο το ένα από αυτά ανά φορά. Συνήθως το pc συνδέεται μέσω LAN, και τα άλλα ψάχνουν την IP address χωρίς επιτυχία. Μάλιστα το ένα laptop που έχω δίπλα μου αυτή τη στιγμή βγάζει το μήνυμα: "υπάρχει μια διένεξη διεύθυνσης IP με ένα άλλο σύστημα στο δίκτυο", όμως δεν τους έχω βάλει την ίδια IP... 

Οι ρυθμίσεις ως έχουν στο router

VPI 8
VCI35
UBR without PCR
PPPoE
LLC/Snap Bridging

802.1q: disabled
Authentication method: PAP
pppMtu: 1492
PPP IP extension: enabled
IGMP multicast: disabled
Default Gateway: automatic

Wireless: 
AP mode: Access Point
Bridge restrict: disabled

Οι ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης στο pc (και στα άλλα)

Καμιά ιδέα? Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------


## RBS

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=193402&page=2

----------


## memphisx

Επειδή κι εγώ έχω το συγκεκριμένο router να προσθέσω ότι τα όσα προβλήματα είχα λύθηκαν όταν απενεργοποίησα το PPP IP extension πιο συγκεκριμένα να μην έχω internet άλλες φορές σε ασύρματο κι άλλες μόνο ενσύρματα είτε γιατί δε δούλευε το DHCP είτε γιατί γενικά δε δούλευε τίποτα παρόλο που το IP led ήταν πράσινο. Επίσης το άλλο πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν όταν μετά απο αποσύνδεση το router δεν προσπαθούσε να ξανασυνδεθει και ήθελε χειροκίνητα επανεκκίνηση. Με πειραγμένο firmware (από http://www.drakeworld.net/blogs/drak..._firmware_hack) το router δείχνει να δουλεύει άψογα και με πολλά επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## ZackLaffit

τα ίδια έχω και εγω,να το κοπανήσω επάνω να δω τι θα βγεί;

----------


## angelo72

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει :
Προσπαθώ με το Virtual DJ να κάνω live broadcasting (παλιότερα με το Crypto γινόταν).......
Απ'οτι έχω διαβάσει μέχρι τώρα, πιθανόν να πρέπει να ανοίξω τη πόρτα 8000 στο asus.
Τρέχω το προγραμματάκι PFPortChecker το οποίο μου λέει "Your port is not open or not reachable".
Επίσης δε ξέρω αν επηρεάζει το Kaspersky Internet Security.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει πως ανοίγουμε Port στο Asus ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SougiasMpampis

Καλησπερα.

Αγορασα το διαολεμενο, αφου πλεον δεν την παλευα με το thomson tg585v7.
Μονο το IPTV δουλευε, η γραμμη συγχρονιζει σε μικροτερη ταχυτητα, Port forwarding σε apache ουτε για πλακα...

Τεσπα, το wl600g δεν παει πισω.
Ειμαι με Conn-x.
Βαζω : VPI: 8, VCI: 35, PPPoE, UBR without, LLC, Auto authentication protocol, username, password, κανω κλικ save, reboot.

Οσες φορες το δοκιμασα, η χανει τις ρυθμισεις τελειως, η μου κανει Authentication Fail.
Τα username & password ειναι 1000% σωστα (το επιβεβαιωσε κ το support του ΟΤΕ), δοκιμασα με τα: otenet@otenet.gr
otenet
save, reboot
Και παλι απο την αρχη, χανει τις ρυθμισεις κ προπσαθει να βρει απο μονο του τις ρυθμισεις.
Δοκιμασα συνδυασμους με: PPPoA, LLC, PAP, CHAP, MSCHAP,  και παει λεγοντας, χωρις να βγαλω ακρη...
Το Firware ειναι 1.0.3.3A.
Α! και το καλυτερο για το τελος: οσες φορες δοκιμασα να κανω update firmware, μου εβγαλε : file path is wrong (η κατι τετοιο).
Επειδη δεν θελω να παω να το πεταξω στην μουρη του πωλητη στο Πλαισιο, ο οποιος μου το εδωσε για "super καλο", ειμαι ετοιμος να αρχισω να δοκιμαζω τα διαφορα firmware που πηραν τα ματια μου εδω (NARS & DrakeBlog's).
Οποιαδηποτε προταση ευπροσδεκτη (οπως πχ: να το επιστρεψω κ να παρω καποιο με support gia conn-x tv και ευχρηστο μενου!).

----------


## ZackLaffit

Τα ίδια και σε εμένα,έχω βάλει το NARS firmware(ολα τα μαμίσια) και τώρα ένα που βρήκα εδω στο site του drake:
http://www.drakeworld.net/blogs/drak..._firmware_hack
Τώρα που μπούταρα το Led του ΙP ήταν κόκκινο,στο web interface όλα κανονικά στημένα αλλα αν δεν του κάνεις on-off ή reset ή reboot δεν ανοίγει σελίδα με τίποτα.Αρα αφου τα probe είναι του router ή των παρόχων γιατί γενικα αυτά παρατηρούνται σε full LLU;;;Τώρα θα αλλάξω και το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ εξωτερικά γιατι είναι παλιό και θα πω εντυπώσεις αργότερα...αυτά παίδες

----------


## memphisx

Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το πειραγμένο firmware του Drake καλό θα είναι να ακολουθήσουν το post στα φορουμ του OpenWRT μιας και εκεί ανανεώνει ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα το firmare του. Απ'οτι φαίνεται έχει παραμελήσει το blog του. Την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή η τελευταία έκδοση είναι η 090508_2325.

Θα το βρείτε στο http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=7355&p=22
Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω μου έλυσε τα χέρια... 2 βδομαδες συνεχόμενες και ούτε μια επανεκκίνηση δε χρειάστηκε να κάνω (συνδεση Conn-X). Αν τώρα έγινε disconnect... απλά δε το κατάλαβα  :Razz: 

Όσον αφορα την αδυναμία για αναβάθμιση υπάρχει γενικά πρόβλημα k αποτι εχω διαβάσει ειναι αρκετά περίεργη η έκδοση 1.3.0.3 και κατω και το update δουλεύει μόνο με internet explorer 7 και κάτω (δε μου δούλευε ουτε από ΙΕ8 ούτε απο Firefox ούτε απο Chrome ούτε καν απο Opera, αλλά μόνο απο ΙΕ7 και Epiphany από Linux). Με το που έγινε η αναβάθμιση στο πειραγμένο του Drake δεν είχα πρόβλημα να κάνω update απο Firefox!!!

----------


## ZackLaffit

λοιπόν άλλαξα το καλώδιο σήμερα και όλα καλά προς το παρόν,το νέο είναι οτι η τελλας κάνει κάποιες δουλειες στο δικτυό της μέχρι της 19/5 και μετά, πολλά θα διωρθωθούν μας είπαν.Θα το βάλω και εγώ να το δοκιμάσω,είσαι ικανοποιημένος απο αυτη τη version;

----------


## GiorgosH

Έχει καταφέρει κανένας να συνδέσει κάποιο USB Printer πάνω στο ρούτερ, πέρα από τους 14 που αναφέρει σαν συμβατούς?

Προσπαθώ να συνδέσω ένα πλότερ της HP (Designjet 500) και ενώ η εγκατάσταση γίνεται κανονικά, δίνω εκτύπωση αλλά μετά από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα βγάζει έρρορ στο printer queue...  :Sad:

----------


## showishere

παιδια εκανα firmware update το ασους και ξαφνικα επεσε το ρευμα!!!
απο εκεινη την ωρα το μοντεμ το μονο που κανει ειναι να αναβοσβήνει το led toy power.
ουτε reset oyte τιποτα δεν πιανει!!!!
καμια ιδεα?

----------


## sepultribe

http://domodossola.altervista.org/wl-600g/debrick.htm

η μονη σου ελπιδα

----------


## idleboneZ

Παιδες ξερει κανεις πως ενεργοποιειτε το remote management για το  ASUS WL600G?
Dyndns εχω στησει αλλα πιο ειναι το port να συνδεθω στο ρουτερ εξωτερικα?
Το τελευταιο πατσαρισμενο fw που κυκλοφορει πιο ειναι γιατι βλεπω ο η σελιδα του drake ειναι down. Προσωρινα εχω πανω το WL600g_1028A_NARS που εχετε ποσταρει εδω. Eχει βγει νεο fw της asus (FW_WL_600g_3008A.zip) που εχει καινουργιο Gui,  εχει προβλημα αυτο με αποσυνδεσεις?

----------


## kostasili

καλησπέρα..ειμαι καινουργιο μέλος και θα ήθελα λίγη βοήθεια..Έχω αγοράσει και εγώ το wl 600g υποκινούμενος και δελεασμένος περισσότερο απ την λειτουργία του που κάνει download με σβηστό υπολογιστή συνδέοντας κάποιο εξωτερικό σκληρό πάνω στο ίδιο το router..Επειδή δεν το κατέχω το άθλημα όμως, μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου περιγράψει τι διαδικασία που πρέπει να κάνω στο laptop μου?? Έχω τα vista home premioum αν αυτό έχει καμία σχέση...
Απευθύνθηκα και στο κεντρικό τμήμα service του καταστήματος που το πήρα και μου είπαν πως είναι μια διαδικασία που δεν γίνεται μέσω τηλεφώνου γιατί είναι πολύπλοκη...

Ευχαριστώ...  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Wink:

----------


## idleboneZ

Καμμια βοηθεια εδω ρε παιδια??

----------


## karypid

Γεια χαρά,

Μόλις παρέλαβα το WL-600G και προσπαθώ να το βάλω σε λειτουργία. Έχω πρόβλημα στο να ρυθμίσω την σύνδεση με FORTHnet και μάλιστα δεν μπορώ να δω πληροφορίες σχετικά με το τι φταίει! Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι το εξής:

Βάζω τα settings σωστά (PPPoE / LLC, UDR without PCR, VPI/VCI 8/35, username, password) και με το που πατήσω αποθήκευση, κάνει επανεκίννηση και:

1) Δεν έχω Internet
2) Δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο Web Interface για να δώ τι συμβαίνει (logs)

Ακόμα και αν το ξανασβήσω/ανάψω, τα ίδια. Η μόνη λύση είναι να πατήσω το reset για να επανέλθει στα defaults.

Το router ήρθε με firmware 1.0.3.3.A. Έβαλα 1.0.3.5.Α και 3.0.0.8.Α και έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά!
Δοκίμασα ακόμα και το firmware με NARS από το blog του "TheDrake" και έχω τα ίδια...

Μήπως απλά είναι χαλασμένο;

Το περίεργο είναι ότι κατά τα άλλα ο DHCP server σηκώνεται, δίνει IP κανονικά και μπορώ να κάνω ping στο router. Απλώς δεν μπορώ να μπω στο web interface (192.168.1.1:80). O browser κολλάει "φορτώνοντας" τη σελίδα για πάντα (δοκίμασα IE7 + FF3.5).

----------


## centopar

> Γεια χαρά,
> 
> Μόλις παρέλαβα το WL-600G και προσπαθώ να το βάλω σε λειτουργία. Έχω πρόβλημα στο να ρυθμίσω την σύνδεση με FORTHnet και μάλιστα δεν μπορώ να δω πληροφορίες σχετικά με το τι φταίει! Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι το εξής:
> 
> Βάζω τα settings σωστά (PPPoE / LLC, UDR without PCR, VPI/VCI 8/35, username, password) και με το που πατήσω αποθήκευση, κάνει επανεκίννηση και:
> 
> 1) Δεν έχω Internet
> 2) Δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο Web Interface για να δώ τι συμβαίνει (logs)
> 
> ...


Είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το που άλλαξα firmware. Mε το 3.0.0.8.Α δηλαδή είχα πρόβλημα. Έχανα την επικοινωνία με το ρουτερ, μετά από 1 λεπτό περίπου κολούσε και δεν είχα ιντερνετ ούτε μπορούσα να δω τη σελίδα του ρουτερ και ήθελε restart (μετα από 1 λεπτό το ίδιο).  
Επίσης με το που έκανα upgrade στo firmware χάθηκε η επικοινωνία της κάρτας δικτύου μου με το ρουτερ και έπρεπε να βάλω χειροκίνητα τους DNS του ΟΤΕ. Εσύ το έκανες αυτο για τους αντίστοιχους της Forthnet? 
Όμως με το που έβαλα την 1.0.3.5.Α, όλα κανονικά. Θα σου έλεγα λοιπόν να δοκιμάσεις με αυτή την έκδοση, και επίσης να πω σε όσους έχουν αυτό το ρουτερ πως αν κανεις restart χειροκίνητα από το κουμπί on-off πρέπει να περιμένεις τουλάχιστον 10sec, αλλιώς δεν αλλάζει τπτ.

----------


## Dj_Elf

Θελω να δοκιμασω καποιο απο τα ηαψκ firmware που δινεται στο Link αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα 2 να χρησιμοποιησω.
αυτο που λειι "with NARS" η αυτο που δν εχει NARS
.η συνδεση μου ειναι ANNEX A

----------


## idleboneZ

Απο οσο ξερω η version που χρησιμοποιει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος ειναι η 1028 nars. Το nars εαν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι ενα fix που εχει ενσωματωμενο για να κανει επανακληση το modem οταν πεφτει η γραμμη. Αυτο εχω κι εγω επανω τωρα γιατι τα fw του drake δεν μου πηγανε καλα, ουτε το τελευταιο της asus με το νεο gui.

Συνεχιζω ομως να θελω βοηθεια στο θεμα του remote management μεσω wan.

----------


## ZackLaffit

https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=7355&p=34
αν έχεις χρόνο ψαξε το λίγο,εγώ έχω τη version Με τα NARS για annex A pstn
http://www.drakeworld.net/blogs/drakeblog/

----------


## karypid

Παιδιά θα τρελαθώ! Τελικά ανακάλυψα ότι πρόκειται για bug στο firmware που έχει να κάνει με το password. Συγκεκριμένα, αν βάλεις για password το *###,=K1u* τότε το μόντεμ με το που κάνεις "Save/Reboot" κολλάει και θέλει hard reset. Το ανακάλυψα όταν δοκίμασα (στην απελπισία μου επάνω) το modem σε σπίτι φίλου (που επίσης έχει Forthnet) και έπαιξε με τη μία! Μιλάμε έφαγα απίστευτες ώρες...

Όταν το είδα στο σπίτι του φίλου να συνδέεται αμέσως, τα πήρα στο κρανίο! Τι άλλαξε λέω; Μόνο το username και το password. Βάζω στο φίλο μου (όπου έπαιζε μια χαρά) το δικό μου password (με το δικό του username) και με το που πατάω Save/Reboot αμέσως κολάει! Εδώ είμαστε λέω! Τελικά άλλαξα το password μου στη Forthnet και είμαι μια χαρά!

Αν μπορεί κάποιος που το έχει, δοκιμάστε το password *###,=K1u* και επιβεβαιώστε ότι όντως ισχύει αυτό. (*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: θα πρέπει να κάνετε hard reset μετά και να ρυθμίσετε τα πάντα από την αρχή!*).




> Γεια χαρά,
> 
> Μόλις παρέλαβα το WL-600G και προσπαθώ να το βάλω σε λειτουργία. Έχω πρόβλημα στο να ρυθμίσω την σύνδεση με FORTHnet και μάλιστα δεν μπορώ να δω πληροφορίες σχετικά με το τι φταίει! Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι το εξής:
> 
> Βάζω τα settings σωστά (PPPoE / LLC, UDR without PCR, VPI/VCI 8/35, username, password) και με το που πατήσω αποθήκευση, κάνει επανεκίννηση και:
> 
> 1) Δεν έχω Internet
> 2) Δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο Web Interface για να δώ τι συμβαίνει (logs)
> 
> ...

----------


## tonyspanos

Πόσες συσκευές χωράει το Mac Address Table του αυτού του router?

----------


## jjavram

χαιρετώ την παρέα,
Πέρασα το openwrt στο asus WL500W και αντμετοπίζω τα παρακάτω προβλήματα:
1. Το Wireless είναι απενεργοποιημένο και δεν μπορώ να βρω να το ενεργοποιήσω.
2. Δεν μπορώ να μπω με FTP στο Router.
3. Πως μπορώ να περάσω πάλι το γνήσιο firmware.
Αν  μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να βοηθήσει.-
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ic3man

με τα disconnects υπαρχει καμια λύση?

----------


## SiliconManC

> χαιρετώ την παρέα,
> Πέρασα το openwrt στο asus WL500W και αντμετοπίζω τα παρακάτω προβλήματα:
> 1. Το Wireless είναι απενεργοποιημένο και δεν μπορώ να βρω να το ενεργοποιήσω.
> 2. Δεν μπορώ να μπω με FTP στο Router.
> 3. Πως μπορώ να περάσω πάλι το γνήσιο firmware.
> Αν  μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να βοηθήσει.-
> Ευχαριστώ


δες εδώ σε ένα πάλιο ποστ που είχα κάνει σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ και τα αδερφάκια του. Η διαδικασία είναι ανάστροφη από αυτή που αναφέρω Asus,oleg-> DD-WRT. Θα κατεβάσεις τα wl500g-clear-nvram.trx , wl500g-recover.trx και θα τα ρίξεις με το εργαλείο της Asus αφού βάλεις, πατώντας το reset κουμπί ώστε να μπει η συσκευή σου σε recovery mode. Θα ρίξεις πρώτα το  wl500g-clear-nvram.trx και θα περιμένεις 2 λεπτά. Θα βγάλεις το πακ, θα το ξαναβάλεις μετά απο 15 δευτ. και θα ξαναβάλεις τη συσκευή σε recovery mode και θα ρίξεις μετά το wl500g-recover.trx . Πάλι θα περιμένεις 2 λεπτά και θα βγάλεις το πακ από τη μπρίζα. Τέλος, θα ξαναβάλεις το πακ, θα βάλεις το ρουτερ σε recovery mode και τα ρίξεις είτε το firmware της asus ή του oleg ή θα κατεβάσεις την τελευταία έκδοση για το wl500w  από εδώ http://code.google.com/p/wl500g/ που έχει τα τελευταία firmware (beta) τα οποία βασίζονται στου Oleg 1.9.2.7-10 . Πάντα μέσω του εργαλείου για φλασάρισμα της asus και παντα αφού έχεις ρυθμίσει τον Η/Υ σε static ip και όχι μέσω DHCP.

ΥΓ. Εγώ από χθες έχω ρίξει την WL500W-1.9.2.7-d-r740.trx , σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεσαι και παίζει τζάμι. Το μόνο που δεν παίζει είναι το overclocking στα 300ΜΗz αλλά μικρό το κακό.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## ic3man

> δες εδώ σε ένα πάλιο ποστ που είχα κάνει σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο ρουτερ και τα αδερφάκια του. Η διαδικασία είναι ανάστροφη από αυτή που αναφέρω Asus,oleg-> DD-WRT. Θα κατεβάσεις τα wl500g-clear-nvram.trx , wl500g-recover.trx και θα τα ρίξεις με το εργαλείο της Asus αφού βάλεις, πατώντας το reset κουμπί ώστε να μπει η συσκευή σου σε recovery mode. Θα ρίξεις πρώτα το  wl500g-clear-nvram.trx και θα περιμένεις 2 λεπτά. Θα βγάλεις το πακ, θα το ξαναβάλεις μετά απο 15 δευτ. και θα ξαναβάλεις τη συσκευή σε recovery mode και θα ρίξεις μετά το wl500g-recover.trx . Πάλι θα περιμένεις 2 λεπτά και θα βγάλεις το πακ από τη μπρίζα. Τέλος, θα ξαναβάλεις το πακ, θα βάλεις το ρουτερ σε recovery mode και τα ρίξεις είτε το firmware της asus ή του oleg ή θα κατεβάσεις την τελευταία έκδοση για το wl500w  από εδώ http://code.google.com/p/wl500g/ που έχει τα τελευταία firmware (beta) τα οποία βασίζονται στου Oleg 1.9.2.7-10 . Πάντα μέσω του εργαλείου για φλασάρισμα της asus και παντα αφού έχεις ρυθμίσει τον Η/Υ σε static ip και όχι μέσω DHCP.
> 
> ΥΓ. Εγώ από χθες έχω ρίξει την WL500W-1.9.2.7-d-r740.trx , σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεσαι και παίζει τζάμι. Το μόνο που δεν παίζει είναι το overclocking στα 300ΜΗz αλλά μικρό το κακό.
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα


υπάρχει κατι αντίστοιχο και για το wl600g?

----------


## SiliconManC

> υπάρχει κατι αντίστοιχο και για το wl600g?


απ 'οσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο αυτή τη στιγμή. Έχει ξεκινήσει μία προσπάθεια στο openwrt αλλά η άτιμη η broadcom δεν λέει να "ανοίξει" τον adsl driver για τα αντίστοιχα τσιπάκια της. Οπότε...απλά περιμένουμε

----------


## zenith

γεια σας,

ο πονος μου:

εχω connx στα 8, αρχικα με baudtec annexb δωρο του πακετου (το ασπρο με το 4πορτο εθερνετ και wifi), το οποιο συγχρονιζε στα 8 με attn 32 και snr 11, το οποιο αποσυνδεοταν αρκετα τακτικα σε mode adsl2+ . Μετα απο δηλωση βλαβης και αντικατασταση router μου δωσαν (φορτωσαν?) ena sagem f@st 2444. To οποιο  συνεχιζει το ιδιο βιολι των αποσυνδεσεων.
Δοκιμασα αλλα modulation σε gdmt, g lite mode ppoe pppoa και συνδυασμους αυτων με αποτελεσμα να εχω μεν αποσυνδεσεις αλλα λιγοτερες δλδ 1-2 την ημερα :Thinking: .
Το ξαναδωσα με βλαβη με αποτελεσμα μετα απο καμμια εβδομαδα να μην συνδεεται (σε adsl2+) στα 8 αλλα καπου 7-8Mbit.(σσ. η ελαχιστη δυνατη ταχυτητα της γραμμης του σπιτιου λεει το modem οτι ειναι 11500mb στη χειροτερη και ειναι σωστο αναλογικα  με την αποσταση μου απο το dslam)
επισης προσεξα τελευταια οτι το wifi του αποσυνδεεται και αυτο  :Thumb down:  οποτε γουσταρει.

εβαλα ενα παλαιοτερο zyxel 650HW-33 το οποιο σεταρισα και επειδη δεν ειναι adsl2+ πρεπει να εχει συνδεθει σε G.dmt (multimode λεει στο web interface του) και  PPoE.
αυτο μου λεει οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 5mbit και εχει 19db!! attn στο downstream.

τεσπα γαι την 1μιση μερα που παιζει δεν εχει κανει κανενα disconnect και εχει πιασει 534MB/sec σε τεστ με ftp toy otenet ανεβαζοντας το cpu  του στο 50%.

Οπως καταλαβαινετε καλο το zyxel αλλα πρεπει να το αντικαταστησω για να εκμεταλευτω αυτο που πληρωνω δλδ adsl2+ sta 8mbit

Η ερωτηση:

διαβαζοντας διαφορα forum εχω καταληξει στην αγορα του asus 600g λογω του οτι χρειαζομαι ενα σταθερο χωρις αποσυνδεσεις Μodem (επειδη εχει καλο τσιπακι μεσα) ενα σταθερο wifi και εναλλακτικα μπορω να συνδεω και δευτερο εθερνετ επανω. 



*ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας????

θα μου κανει τη δουλεια που θελω????

οσοι το εχετε εισαστε ευχαριστημενοι???

Το συγκεκριμενο εχει snmp ενεργοποιημενο?

εχει δυνατοτητα να ρυθμιζει την ισχυ εξοδου του wifi του????*


ευχαριστω

----------


## geron

Πάντως εγώ έχοντας ήδη δοκιμασμένο το wl600g μπορώ να δηλώσω ότι δεν έχω μείνει καθόλου ικανοποιημένος...
Και μου έβγαζε μεγαλύτερο attenuation
Και είχα και συχνές αποσυνδέσεις
Και μου έδειχνε πολλές φορές ότι ενώ ήταν online στην πραγματικότητα κόλλαγε και ήθελε reboot για να πάρει πάλι μπρος....μέχρι το επόμενο κόλλημα....

Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, αγόρασα το sagem που έχει τώρα ο ΟΤΕ και ησύχασα... ούτε έναν αποσυγχρονισμό εδώ και 1 μήνα και πολύ καλύτερα στατιστικά....

----------


## zenith

πες μου τι στατιστικα εχεις?

και δεν εχεις ουτε ενα disconnection εδω και ενα μηνα!!!!!!  :Clap: 


το wireless το χρησιμοποιεις καθολου?

τωρα ειμαι στη διαδικασια αξιολογησης του παλαιου zyxel. Μετα θα το ξαναβαλω για να το ξαναδω χωρις wifi.

μηπως ξερεις τι τσιπακι φορα αυτο επανω?


νομιζω πως φοραει broadcom

----------


## geron

Τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά κι έτσι δεν τα θυμάμαι απ' έξω....
Προσεγγιστικά θα σου πω όμως τόσο τα παλιά όσο και τα νέα δεδομένα:
Με το WL 600G:
Downstream
Noise margin: 8 Attenuation 50
Upstream
Noise margin: 25 Attenuation 30

Με το SAGEM:
Downstream
Noise margin 9,5 Attenuation 41
Upstream
Noise margin 25 Attenuation 23

Από κει και πέρα δε γνωρίζω τι τσιπάκι έχει....

Πέραν τούτου, ναι, χρησιμοποιώ και wireless και μάλιστα ακόμα και αν το έκοψα κάποια στιγμή δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση...

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

----------


## grgz

Πρόσεξε να δεις τι γίνεται, η συμπεριφορά των modem-routers είναι διαφορετική από γραμμή σε γραμμή και δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ.

Πολύ καλά είναι τα Draytek, ποιοτικά επίσης είναι τα Fritz και τα Thomson Speedtouch (αν και εγώ δεν τα συμπαθώ για κάποιους λόγους).

Αν ταλαιπωρείσαι τόσο πολύ με αποσυνδέσεις το πιθανότερο είναι να φταίει η γραμμή σου περισσότερο από το router σου.

Όσο για τη μη αποσύνδεση του Zyxel ήταν αναμενόμενη αφού κλείδωσε πολύ χαμηλότερα. Οι αποσυνδέσεις έρχονται όταν είσαι στο επάνω όριο.

----------


## zenith

@geron

εννοω αν χρησιμοποιεις το sagem ασυρματα και εχεις αποσυνδεσεις με το wifi.


@grgz

συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που μου λες.

στο απο κατω διαμερισμα μενει ο αδερφος μου και εχει forthnet shared llu με siemens 110 annex a χωρις αποσυνδεσεις.

συγχρονιζει στα 13mb περιπου με το ιδιο attn με αυτο που εγραφε το sagem.

επισης με το dmt εχω μια σχεδον flat γραμμη εκτος απο ενα τονο πou δεν παιζει ποτέ.


το περιμενα αυτο απο το zyxel επειδη συγχρονιζει στα 5088 αλλα δεν εχω καποιο annex b να δοκιμασω ;(

----------


## Tem

στη δική μου γραμμή με το wl-600g έχω λίγο μεγαλύτερες τιμές Attenuation σε σχέση με το sagem 2444.
Στο sagem μπορώ να πώ ότι ο συγχρονισμός είναι λίγο καλύτερος, ειδικότερα στο upload.

----------


## geron

> @geron
> 
> εννοω αν χρησιμοποιεις το sagem ασυρματα και εχεις αποσυνδεσεις με το wifi.


Ναι, το χρησιμοποιούσα ασύρματα και είχα αποσυνδέσεις.
Σταμάτησα να το χρησιμοποιώ ασύρματα, πάλι είχα αποσυνδέσεις.
Σταμάτησα να το χρησιμοποιώ γενικώς, σταμάτησα να έχω αποσυνδέσεις... :Laughing:

----------


## zenith

θενκς ντουυυντ,

ησουν σαφεστατος :Razz:

----------


## fireillusion

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Δουλεύω το συγκεκριμένο router εδω και περίπου ένα χρόνο χωρίς απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. Το firmware που εχω είναι το 1.0.3.3.A, αλλά με τρώει το χέρι μου να το αναβαθμίσω στο τελευταίο που κυκλοφορεί.
Αν το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος θα μου πεί τη γνώμη του;
Υπάρχει καποιο ουσιαστικό όφελος ή θα αρχίσουμε τα προβλήματα;
Και κάτι τελευταίο: θα μπορέσω μετά την αναβάθμιση να το γυρίσω στο προηγούμενο firmware αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά; :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## rouxlas

παιδια αγορασα και εγω σημερα το συγκεκριμενο modem-/router και αντιμετωπιζω το εξης ενω με αλλα router (blekin/fritz box) συνχρονιζα στα 10mpbs τςρα συγχρονιζω μονο στα 6Μbps εχω περασει σωστα τις ρυθμισεις δεν χρησιμοποιω splitter και επισης δεν επηρεαζεται απο το firewall.
Απ'τι εχω διαβασει αντιμετωπιζουν πολλοι το συγκεκριμενο prob αλλα γενικα κανεις δεν εχει βρει λυση...επισης στην συνδεση μου δειχνει adsl2 διαβασα οτι αν αλλαξω σε g.dsm ισως να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα αλλα δεν στο συγκεκριμενο αυτο δεν μπορει να γινει απο το interface παραπακαλω αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου απαντησει...
 :Thinking:

----------


## rouxlas

ακυρο παιδια πηρα τηλ. την HOL και τι ειχαν κανει? ειχαν γυρισει την γραμμη σε ADSL2 απο ADSL2+ διοτι λεει ειχα προβληματα αποσυνδεσεων σε ADSL2+ με αποτελεσμα να εχει πεσει η ταχυτητα απο τα 10MPBS στα 6
Προτιμησα να εχω αποσυνδεσεις απο το να εχω τοσο μεγαλη πτωση ταχυτητας

----------


## fireillusion

Καλησπέρα. Τελικά έβαλα το νεο firmware και τωρα το δοκιμάζω.
Αυτό που δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω είναι η καρτέλα όπου ορίζω χειροκίνητα τους DNS servers. Έχει κανείς καμμιά ιδέα;
Ευχαριστώ. :Thinking:

----------


## ic3man

> Καλησπέρα. Τελικά έβαλα το νεο firmware και τωρα το δοκιμάζω.
> Αυτό που δεν κατάφερα να εντοπίσω είναι η καρτέλα όπου ορίζω χειροκίνητα τους DNS servers. Έχει κανείς καμμιά ιδέα;
> Ευχαριστώ.


νεο firm?
Ποιο?
Εγω θα σου προτεινα το 1.0.3.5Α του Drake στο οποιο ειναι http://192.168.1.1/dnscfg.html

----------


## fireillusion

> νεο firm?
> Ποιο?
> Εγω θα σου προτεινα το 1.0.3.5Α του Drake στο οποιο ειναι http://192.168.1.1/dnscfg.html


Το καινούργιο είναι το 3.0.0.8.Α
Δεν μπορώ να βρώ αυτή τη ρύθμιση με τίποτα. :Thinking:

----------


## ic3man

> Το καινούργιο είναι το 3.0.0.8.Α
> Δεν μπορώ να βρώ αυτή τη ρύθμιση με τίποτα.


το εχω δοκιμάσει αλλα προτιμήσα το 1035α με NARS...

----------


## geron

Παρεπιπτόντως, βλέποντας ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα να συνδέεις και εκτυπωτή μέσω USB, τι γίνεται με τους drivers? Δηλ. αν δεν είναι κάποιο από τα προτεινόμενα (που κάποιος είπε παραπάνω), πώς μπορούν να βλέπουν 2 pc το συγκεκριμένο εκτυπωτή;

----------


## ic3man

τους drivers τους περνας στο κάθε pc το router σου παρεχει την δυνατότητα να επικοινωνήσεις μέσω TCP/IP.
Δες στο manual τα λέει όλα πολυ αναλυτικά!

----------


## ZackLaffit

> το εχω δοκιμάσει αλλα προτιμήσα το 1035α με NARS...


+ απο μένα με τα Nars :One thumb up:

----------


## fagotistas

Καλησπερα . Στο συγκεκριμενο modem-router ,θελω να ανοιξω τα ports 80 και 21 .
Μετα θελω οταν αυτα τα ports καλουνται απο το internet να γινονται forward σε μια συγκεκριμενη ip του εσωτερικου μου δικτυου. Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη .Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ZackLaffit

κοιτα εδώ:

----------


## georged7

Καλησπερα, εχω μπλέξει με το 600g της asus, έχω ConnX προσπαθω εδώ και ώρα να το παραμετροποιήσω και αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα καθε φορά.

Ενώ βρισκει κανονικά ΙP με τα κλασσικά username και pass της οτενετ, οταν βάζω τα δικά μου δε βρίσκει IP, authentication failure...

Εννοείται πως δε τα γράφω λάθος και με το παλιό μου μόντεμ συνδέομαι κανονικά. Οι ρυθμίσεις για το Connx είναι PPoE/LLC σωστά? Τι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος στην παραμετροποίηση?

Το firmware ειναι το 3.0.0.8.Α

Καθε βοήθεια θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτη γιατι ειναι κρίμα να το γυρίσω πίσω στο πλαισιο αν κανω κάποιο προφανές λάθος!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dagalidis

Δοκίμασε pppoA/VCMUX και θα τα πηγαίνει καλύτερα.....  :One thumb up:

----------


## pantelis

Kαλησπερα και απο μενα.το προβλημα μου ειναι απλο στην περιγραφη του.Δεν μπορω να παραμετροποιησω την υπηρεσια dyndns με τιποτα.Τα πεδια username και password ειναι ατονα και στο πεδιο διπλα στο query οτι και να συμπληρωσω μου βγαζει μηνυμα λαθους.Προσπαθησα να γραφτω στην υπηρεσια της asus asuscomm.com,αλλα δεν τα καταφερα.Για βοηθατε!!!!

----------


## ic3man

> Kαλησπερα και απο μενα.το προβλημα μου ειναι απλο στην περιγραφη του.Δεν μπορω να παραμετροποιησω την υπηρεσια dyndns με τιποτα.Τα πεδια username και password ειναι ατονα και στο πεδιο διπλα στο query οτι και να συμπληρωσω μου βγαζει μηνυμα λαθους.Προσπαθησα να γραφτω στην υπηρεσια της asus asuscomm.com,αλλα δεν τα καταφερα.Για βοηθατε!!!!


απο τι browser μπαινεις? Δοκιμασε IE...
+ Αν δεν λειτουργήσεις reset to factory defaults, upgrade στο τελευταίο του Drake με τα NARS  και σίγουρα θα λειτουργήσει γιατι και εγώ το χρησημοποιώ  :Smile: 
αλλιως γράψε μας  :Razz:

----------


## ic3man

Checkαρετε αυτο!
Κάνει Monitor αυτόματα όλες τις συνδέσεις απ όλους τους χρήστες στο wl600g σας!  :One thumb up: 
Το έκανε ένας χρήστης του openwrt με όνομα vavrecan :Respekt: , και το βελτίωσα λιγάκι...
http://www.ic3man.gr/RouterMonitor

----------


## Vincent_Hanna

παιδια χαιρετω.
εχω και γω προβλημα συνδεσης σε ΟΤΕ CONNX.
Τα settings που εχω ειναι τα εξης: 
Country: Not List
ISP: Not List
PVC Setting
VPI 8
VCI 35
Connection Type: PPPoE
Encapsulation Mode: LLC/SNAP-BRIDGING
Username:XXXXX
PAssword: XXXXX
Authendication Method: PAP
pppMtu 492
PPP IP extension: enabled
Μετα παταω  SAVE/REBOOT
και μετα το reboot εχω το ADSL λαμπακι πρασινο  και IP πρασινο
Εχω σεταρει στα poperties στο PC to TCP/IP properties σε 
Prefered DNS 195.170.0.1
Alternate DNS 195.170.2.2
Στο Device Info Summary eεχω τα εξης
Software Version 1.0.3.3.A
Line rate upstream 255
Line rate downstream 2046
LAN IP address 192.168.1.1
default gateway κενο
Primary DNS Server 195.170.0.1
Secondary DNS server 195.170.2.2

internet ομως δεν εχω.
Το PC ειναι συνδεδεμενο ενσυρματα με το ρουτερ.

Μηπως μπορει κανεις να ριξει λιγο φως στο προβλημα αυτο?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Athlon_XP

Μάλλον είναι ενεργό το firewall γι' αυτό συμπεριφέρεται έτσι περίεργα. Η λύση είναι να κάνεις save το config και μετά να το ανοίξεις με το notepad και να κάνεις search για firewall=enable (ή σκέτο firewall) και άλλαξε το σε firewall=disable. Τέλος στείλτο στο router επιλέγοντας restore configuration και μετά θα είσαι ok.

----------


## Vincent_Hanna

Athlon_XP το τσεκαρα το firewall setting στο configuration file και ειναι disable. 
Ευχαριστω παντωςγια την βοηθεια.

Αλλος καμια ιδεα?

----------


## ic3man

τα βασικα... ping στο 74.125.39.106 μπορείς να κάνεις?

----------


## Vincent_Hanna

Τελικά ήταν λάθος το username.....
Συμβαινουν αυτα.
Ευχαριστω τους φιλους που μπηκαν στο κοπο να απαντησουν.

----------


## kasadi

παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι, το ρουτερ αυτό έχει από πίσω τρύπες ώστε να το βάλεις στον τοίχο??

----------


## ddjpp

> παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι, το ρουτερ αυτό έχει από πίσω τρύπες ώστε να το βάλεις στον τοίχο??


ναι εχει

----------


## friend

Εχω ένα Thomson 585 v7 (annex A) και αγορασα και ένα Asus Wl-600 για τον λόγο ότι μπορείς να πειράζεις το snr . Διαβάζοντας όλο το θέμα αυτό που δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω είναι *πως το πειράζουμε το snr;* 
Βάζοντας το firmware του Nars;

Απ' ότι είδα το dmt tools είναι μόνο για info. Σωστά;

Πάρτε και μια ιδέα της γραμμής μου. Πιστεύω ότι το έχω ακόμα άνετα 1mbit download.

Υ.Γ. Παρεπιμπτόντως, με το Asus συγχρονίζω λίγο λιγότερο απ' ότι με το Thomson. Με το Thomson φτάνω πάντα το 11500 με Att. 33

----------


## friend

Το βρήκα από το Post #9 εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=283686

Τις εντολές αυτές τις δίνετε μέσω telnet.

Εχω δώσει αυτή την στγμή το snr 50 και δείτε τα αποτελέσματα:

Το θέμα είναι όμως όταν κάνεις restart το asus χάνεται η ρύθμιση. Αυτή την δουλειά θα κάνουμε κάθε φορά;  :Thinking:

----------


## yoruba

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω ενα τετοιο modem γυρω στα 2 χρονια και εγω. Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω να τα ρυθμιζω αυτα τα πραγματα.. Μου ειπε καποιος, επειδη εχω συχνες πτωσεις, να κανω exceed bandwith, ή κατι τετοιο. Ξερει κανενας πως γινεται κατι τετοιο; Πρεπει να του κάνω reset και ξανα από την αρχή ή γινεται κατευθειαν; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## friend

Υπάρχει πουθενά στα menu να βλέπω τον χρόνο πόση ώρα είμαι uptime, όπως π.χ. έχει το Thomson;

----------


## friend

To snr του UPLOAD πως το πειράζουμε;

Υ.Γ. Να υποθέσω ότι δεν έχει κανένας το Asus ε;

----------


## DaveMurray

παιδιά, το WL-600g έχει multi-pvc ? 

πολαπλά δλδ vpi/vci ?

----------


## trelos_AM

Καλησπέρα σας , έχω το wl-600 και δεν έχω καταφέρει να  κλειδώσω το wireless με έχει μπερδέψει πολλή .
Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δώσει αναλυτικές οδηγίες σχετικά με το κλείδωμα  του wireless.

----------

